# best big sized schooling fish for a planted tank



## Jack. (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi guys, 

Unfornately I had to get rid of my rather large silver dollars, the biggest was 3 1/2, they were eating up my plants :fish::thumbsdow So I made the decision that they needed to go, and they were gonna outgrow my 30 soon anyways. So in return I'm looking for another kind of schooling fish that grows rather big. not like 1 inch big. I have tetras to accomadate for that lol. I'm looking for a rather bigger fish, doesn't have to be schooling but something that is community like and won't bother the plants.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Well I'm gonna recommend another tetra. The Congo grows to about 3" and even schools at times.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Are these tetras still going in your 30gal? I think what you may be needing are more "medium" sized tetras if they're for a 30gal, rather than "large."

A school of Serpae, Blackskirt, Red phantoms would all be good choices in terms of size for a 30gal tank... all of those can be semi-agressive though, so depends on your tankmates.

I also would recommend Congos out of the larger tetras, but I wouldn't put Congos in less than a 55gal, personally.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

More room is always nice, but OP asking for schooling fish that grows large and is community-orientated. Also replacing a fish (silver dollar) that grows twice as large. Also Congo very peaceful for it's size, I have them with gold, cardinals, guppies and even RCS no problems, but I hear you on the tank size.


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

Roseline barbs. I rarely see mine separate from each other.


----------



## oscarsx (Mar 15, 2011)

I love my tiger barbs, just get them in grps... 

like 4-5+, any less and they will start to nip @ fins.. lol -_-


----------



## shortsboy (Feb 6, 2011)

+1 for red phantom tetras - again, not the total size you're looking for, as mine have maxed out at around 1 1/2", but the 12 I have in my 30g school wonderfully and are a brilliant red/copper against all the green.


----------



## sampster5000 (Oct 30, 2010)

I love emperor tetras. They are a decent size. If you are looking for something silver dollar sized I'd say bala sharks. I dont recommend that with plants.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Bala sharks grow larger than silver dollars...


----------



## sampster5000 (Oct 30, 2010)

There are reports of an 18 inch silver dollars. Bala sharks max at 12 inches.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Depending on the species, I suppose, but in hobbyist tanks silver dollars usually max out much smaller. Either way, both are grossly inappropriate for a 30gal tank LOL


----------



## sampster5000 (Oct 30, 2010)

Definitely. I missed the part about the 30 gallons! I stick by my emperor tetras


----------



## Higher Thinking (Mar 16, 2011)

Bala Sharks are a no go in this sized tank as well as the Roselines. They grow large at 5-6 inches and need a lot of swimming space as these are very active fish. I have 5 of them in a 75


----------



## akdmks (Nov 15, 2009)

denison barbs.


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

For a 30g, I'd stick with mid sized schoolers such as Bleedig Hearts, Black Phantoms, Congo Tetras and a few similar fish. If you want some temperament mixed with that, I highly recommend Tiger Barbs. I'm wanting to do a single species tank with the barbs with a red tailed shark one day.


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Stiletto (Jan 6, 2009)

I just got a school of bleeding hearts and they have turned out to be a really cool fish. Active, schooling, midsize tetra with interesting finnage and colors.


----------



## shortsboy (Feb 6, 2011)

Another option (not as big as schoolers, but have great colour and decent size) are swordtails. I've not seen many problems with them and plants, they come in a great selection of colours that you can vary with even a rudimentary breeding program, and they do well in medium to large groups (and being livebearers, their numbers can hit medium to large in a reasonable time if you don't have something else in there that finds their babies tasty).


----------

